# highgrade-seeds.com? anybody?



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

anybody ever did business with highgrade-seeds.com or ever heard of anybody else goin through this bank for seeds?i apreciate any and all feedback.thanks-peace


----------



## city (Jul 31, 2008)

Im there with ya man.ive put out a post a couple of times asking for proven safe sights with good seeds and never got a reply. im looking for Purple Wreck.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

did you check dr chronic for that strain?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

i was just gonna stick with the boutique,but after hearing about so many people having problems with their white widow beans,its led me to search for a different seed bank to order one of my strains from.im not sure if im gonna stick with white widow,or go with a different strain.im just kinda shopping around right now.i was thinking about replacing it with hindu kush,but i havent made up my mind yet.


----------



## city (Jul 31, 2008)

ya i have found the strain i want. but getting anyone to tell you how to order safely and from who seems to be impossible. i have one i like more than the rest. Purple kush.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah im on the same boat as you man, i see that one thread bashing nirvana but then i see people like BBB using nirvana for all strains and having wonderfull results. im thinking of just trying seed boutique nirvana and try something diff then white widow like you said.  goodluck


----------



## city (Jul 31, 2008)

i checked out the site and just drooled. is there any place on here to go and find US laws on ordering seeds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

haha i think they just get confiscated i dont know if theyres a actual seed law.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

yea,if they get condiscated,you just get a letter stating it was an illegal package so it couldnt be delivered.you dont get in trouble,just just dont get your seeds you spent your precious cash on.these guys claim that if for some reason you dont get your beans,they resend them.i honestly think its just all about how many packs you order at a time.i have my eyes on 7 different strains of theirs. big blue,blue widow,blue rhino,white russian,cluster bomb,hash plant,and northern lights #5.i cant make up my mind though.


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 31, 2008)

Aurora, when are you plannin on starting your growing?  Is it possible to start now?  Its my first grow and I want to start out with the afghani.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

im just waiting on 3 more packs of seeds,my rockwool,and my nutrients.if growing indoors,you can grow whenever you want.if your in the u.s. and you plan on growing outdoors from beginning to end,you want to get your plants outdoors by end of april,beginning of may.(it depends where you are)
you can start them outdoors now,but you'll end up having to finish them indoors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

so you ordered from this place aurora? they got nl #5 i think i might have to get some. let us know when you get them?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

yea bro,go get your vote in.ive narrowed it down to these 7 strains.ive left the decision up to MP


----------

